

An Optimizing Python-to-C++ Compiler - ii
http://shed-skin.blogspot.com/

======
ii
_For a set of 27 non-trivial test programs (at about 7,000 lines in total; see
the ss-progs-0.0.29.tgz download), measurements show a typical speedup of_
2-40 times over Psyco _, and_ 2-220 times over CPython _. Because Shed Skin is
still in an early stage of development, however, many other programs will not
compile out-of-the-box._

------
newt0311
How does this compare to say Python2C and pyrex?

